# Is it true that Tourchdroid wont have Android Market ?



## thomaz (Sep 5, 2011)

is it true that tourchdroid wont have android market ?

arent all apps incl. the free ones distributed over the market ?

will i be able to use all free apps which are available in android market with touchdroid ?


----------



## Taylored (Aug 22, 2011)

Google apps--which includes the market--may not be on there, but you should be able to add it.


----------



## Domsim (Aug 24, 2011)

it may very well be true that google market will not work on the touchpad since it is not a recognized platform for android. it can be done with build prop edits and such like done on the hd2 but if all else fails you could always use the shitty amazon app store


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

there is no way they are not going to get it to work. What is the lint if porting android over without the apps, may as well keep webOS on it.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

....why would they dev touchdroid and cyanogen if we couldn't use gapps...

Maybe you read somewhere that it won't be included, but not supported is preposterous


----------



## abc27 (Aug 27, 2011)

It won't work out of the box as the HP Touchpad isn't a supported platform but to be honest if we can port over Android, getting the market to work shouldn't be out of reach.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

gapps is the easiest part. Cm7 cannot include gapps due to a google issue, but its supplied on the side. Buildprop edits will take 2mjnutes and it will download them all. No need for concern


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> gapps is the easiest part. Cm7 cannot include gapps due to a google issue, but its supplied on the side. Buildprop edits will take 2mjnutes and it will download them all. No need for concern


+1
I would love to know where the idea that it wasn't possible came from.


----------



## jaju123 (Aug 24, 2011)

It came from the touchpad running android from qualcomm. Had no market installed. Still ridiculous to assume though since we will be able to just flash Gapps through CWM...


----------



## NewZJ (Aug 21, 2011)

even if no market (which I highly doubt) we can still sideload apps


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

Market will be available... even if the build.props gets tweaked to emulate a different android device...


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

It should'nt make any difference what device Android is running on, the market should still work. I remember when I ported Android over to my HTC Touchpro 2 which came with Windows Mobile and the market worked fine. Android gets ported to many devices that were not native to that OS and there has never been an issue with the market.


----------



## Team_eP (Aug 24, 2011)

You can install apps via the free 50gb Box.com cloud we all got! Just move them on and install with easy installer, simple


----------



## Bug Splat (Aug 24, 2011)

Market will work. It wont take long for someone to edit the build.prop to allow the TP to get on the market. Getting a functioning Android port is the hard part. Market will come minutes after the port is done. No worries.


----------



## zappcatt (Aug 23, 2011)

Team_eP said:


> You can install apps via the free 50gb Box.com cloud we all got! Just move them on and install with easy installer, simple


As long as the app is 100mb or smaller, that might work....since box is limiting our individual file size to 100mb...and a 10gb per month limit. I switched to minus.com.

The free account is10gb storage and file size of 2gb.

If you join off a referrer's link, you each get an extra GB of storage.. Here is my referrer link http://min.us/rv1R8n4 and the direct link http://Minus.com


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't even worry about it... There won't even be a TouchDroid release


----------

